# Hi all -- rail and stile bit and 1/2" collet help!



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

First, I am 46 and have been a weekend woodworker for a few decades. I have done nothing fancy, but I do like to make bookshelves, birdhouses, rough furniture, etc. 

My latest project is oak wainscoting in my home office. I am trying to copy this guy's methods: (ok I was going in include a link to the Do It Yourself Network web site, but it won't let me.)

He uses a matched pair of Rail/Stile bits to make the rails and stiles in this paneled wainscoting. I don't have rail and stile bits yet, but I do have 2 older Craftsman routers that accept a 1/4" shank bit. But almost all rail and stile bits have 1/2" shanks and therein is my problem. So, can I change my collet to accept a 1/2" shank bit, buy a new router, or try to find 1/4" rail and stile bits? It seems like the collet change would be the cheapest and easiest solution, but I don't know if I can even do that.

Does anyone know?

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi, Bryan

Here's a set or two that do the trick for you 


I have many of his bits and they are great ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-Shank-...2754032QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-pc-1-4-SH-Cov...2234839QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-Shank-...5197693QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


Hope this helps...

==========


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks! That's funny, because I had just written to that guy on eBay last night about his router bits! Here's the conversation so far:

Me:
Hi! I would like to buy a rail and stile router bit set. I need traditional ogee with a 1/4" shank. Do you have a 2-bit set like this? If not, do you have a reversible router bit with 1/4" shank? I would need two slot cutters on it for my project. 

Him:
I do not have traditional ogee set with 1/4" shank. Also I do not have a reversible traditional ogee R&S bit w/ 1/4" shank. I only have reversible ogee R&S bit and classical R&S bit. I have a lot of slot cutter. Please let me know which size do you want? 

Me:
Thank you, George. How about this: is there a way to change the collet in my Craftsman router to be able to accept 1/2" shank bits? 

Him:
No. I do not think so. 


So, there's no way to change the collet in my routers, and I don't want to buy a new one just for this one project. I guess I'm stuck with a 1/4" reversible bit then? I would need an extra slot cutter though, because the way I'm doing this joint has no slot in it, just the ogee profiles that fit together. If I could paste the DIY Network URL, I could show you what I mean. 

I wonder if he can give me a second slot cutter then?

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bryan

The same guy sells a slot cutter SET,, it's NOt the norm, the shanks are longer than the norm that's to say you can stack two slot cutters with the bearing in place,,, I got a set because I want to use a 3/8" wide T & G in a project and the standard T & G sets are just about all 1/4" wide the norm and I only wanted to go 5/16" deep and aging most sets are setup for 7/16" deep the norm and with the over size bearings I got from MLCS it will do the job..

The set comes with two shanks that makes it nice to set up for the T & G or the R & S setup...

Plus the price was right, if you look around at some of the prices for the same bits you will see the price is right and you can have them in less than a week or less he ships quick... 





Bryan said:


> Thanks! That's funny, because I had just written to that guy on eBay last night about his router bits! Here's the conversation so far:
> 
> Me:
> Hi! I would like to buy a rail and stile router bit set. I need traditional ogee with a 1/4" shank. Do you have a 2-bit set like this? If not, do you have a reversible router bit with 1/4" shank? I would need two slot cutters on it for my project.
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

OK, I wrote again to him and showed him the picture of the bit and resulting profile on the DIY web site. He put together a package for me with a reversible traditional ogee bit with an extra long shank and two slot cutters. All for about $30 shipped! He must have a pipeline to China. ;-)

I think this setup will be what I need -- we'll know in a week or two. Thanks for all your help!

Bryan


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

I got the reversible R&S bit with one extra arbor, an extra slot cutter, and several brass and plastic washers. I wrote to George and asked about instruction on how to set up the bit for the cope and the stick cuts... but he doesn't have anything.

Can someone point me to a page where it explains how to set up this reversible bit for each type of cut? 

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bryan

This should help

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile.pdf

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/instruct.html


==========


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

Bob, that is perfect, just what I was looking for -- thank you! 

Is there such thing as a guide or template for lining up the bit so the cuts match correctly? Or do you just eyeball it or trial and error on scrap wood?

Thanks!
Bryan


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bryan,

I've made my own gage blocks using scrap. You can mark them and keep them handy for next time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bryan

They do make them but you can make your own over time, the real key for the setup blocks is the thicknest of the wood and it's not always the same as you know..

But here's a link or two that work well to setup them up.

The one from sommerfeldtools works best because you can set it for the stock you have or want to use...
It's bit high in price but it works the best and will let you setup other bits as well. 

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=EZSET&f=1

Setup blocks on the top rign hand corner page 50
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/cat/Site/t50.html

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/cat/Site/0051.html

=========


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, Tim! 

I guess what Im looking for is a set-up block. Do I have to get one specifically for my bit from the guy I bought it from?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bryan

Gerorge will not have them,, it's best for you to make your own set(s) not all bits are made the same ,you will need to take my word for that.. 

I have many sets that I have made over the years and they are all marked with the maker of the bit and the bit type,, some are deeper than others and some are just a bit diff.than the other sets I have ,,, i.e. the bits from sommerfeld tools are set to cut 1/2" deep the norm but he also sells the ones that only cut 7/16" deep for the R & S sets...and then you get into the thicknest of the stock 

The best way I have found is to rip some 3/4" x 3" wide MDF stock about 2ft long, pop in the bit and put one pass one one side of the MDF stock then switch the bits and flip the stock over and put the setup on the other side of the stock, then cut it off and drill a hole it the new setup block,,, MARK the setup block , then reset the bit and do the same thing again,,,this will give you the base setup for 3/4", now rip some 3/4" hardwood and do the same thing, now do the same thing with some 3/4" pine,as you know all wood is not the same thicknest, now with the stock you ripped up make a box for your setup blocks and tag it with the type of bit and with Gerorge's name for the bit maker....note,,, if you used a sled besure to tag the box with the sled type you used...giving the sled a number,,,, it works well for this......

Good Luck and have some fun with the bits  


=========


----------



## Bryan (Nov 14, 2007)

Busted my 1 HP Craftsman router. I think the R&S bit was too heavy for it and turned too fast, and I bent two arbors when the bit flew up out of the collet and jammed against the top of the fence hole. The shaft lock on the router also broke. I think I need a new router. Any suggestions? Perhaps one that can take both 1/4" and 1/2" arbors? Also a speed control would be good.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glad you didn't get hurt... sounds like you should have had the speed turned down before turning it on.

Take care...


----------



## Bill Canter (Feb 19, 2009)

New to this....but have a project i am getting ready to tackle. I need to purchase a stile and rail bit set. 1/2 collet prefer a roman ogee profile working with 13/16 wood. find set prices all over the board... project require 35 linear feet of routing each time i make this project. What does the forum recomend as the brand or maker of the bit to buy. Want to buy a matched set. I plan to use it on african mahogany if that makes a difference


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bryan, seem folks have made you welcome already. One thing we do not lack here is knowledge and friendliness/


----------

